

Show HN: Qranberry, easy QR codes for the people - earlyriser
http://qranberry.me

======
earlyriser
I'm launching this in very beta. The idea is to give an easy way to use QR
technology to the people: rent stuff, promote conferences, bands, etc. Plans
for businesses will come soon. Thanks for your feedback.

